# 1999 Southwind plugged graywater line



## garyor (Jan 5, 2006)

Gray water line plugged between tub and holding tank. Is there a quick fix or clean out?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2006)

1999 Southwind plugged graywater line

Have you tried the old plunger?


----------



## Browzin (Jan 5, 2006)

1999 Southwind plugged graywater line

Go to any hard ware store and buy a "DRAIN KING" it attaches to the end of garden hose. To use simple insert into the drain line, turn on water. It will automatically expand to seal off the pipe opening. It produces a pulsating water stream that will clean out just about any thing. Just make sure you cap off the roof vent and open the drain valve so the pressure will push the clog into the tank.


----------

